# Best cheapest target arrow?



## taltexan (Jan 20, 2019)

Just starting out and looking for something to use that doesn’t break the bank. Thanks


----------



## weston579 (Aug 27, 2015)

Whatever you have works


----------



## taltexan (Jan 20, 2019)

At present I have none. Going to buy next week looking for opinions


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

Are you looking for indoor or outdoor arrows


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

X75 platinum


----------



## taltexan (Jan 20, 2019)

Outdoor mostly, if it gets to cold I move into my shop. 




AlanCoderre said:


> Are you looking for indoor or outdoor arrows


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Warrior by Gold Tip.


----------



## taltexan (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the replies...


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I would look for some used ones on AT classifieds. Some of the box stores have them on sales sometimes. Amazon has good deals occasionally. You need to know what spine, length, and point weight you need.


----------



## xthad25x (Nov 19, 2018)

Good info!


----------



## andy12985 (Aug 18, 2010)

Gold tip precut


----------



## xpistalpetex (Sep 3, 2017)

Black eagle Intrepid or carbon impact superclub


----------



## bowhunter916 (Jul 19, 2009)

For me I like to shoot the same arrow that I'm going to be hunting with. I fell that if you jump around with arrows you give yourself a little disadvantage; meaning the arrows may not preform the same as the hunting arrow.


----------



## 19CoHiBa75 (Feb 15, 2019)

Don't beat me up, I'm a newbie. I just started archery last week and picked up a bunch of arrows from Walmart, I know Walmart. I don't have loads of money and as said just starting so found a bunch of archery stuff on clearance to get me started. Carbon Express Wolverine 55-70 $1 each, Bone Collector $1 each, Allen Kronos $1 each and some Mossy Oaks at $1.50 each. So if they break or take off on me, no worries.


----------



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Go check out Lancaster and look in the clearance area. A couple years ago I bought about 6 dozen Harvest Time arrows really cheap.


----------



## gimmeryce (Feb 15, 2019)

Bow Rider said:


> X75 platinum


This is what my local shop recommended, and I really like them! But I'm new, and was expecting something a little more economical than about $9 each (which may not be much to most people, but a bit of a shock to a newbie)...
*shrug*


----------



## Awaredays (Feb 6, 2019)

19CoHiBa75 said:


> Don't beat me up, I'm a newbie. I just started archery last week and picked up a bunch of arrows from Walmart, I know Walmart. I don't have loads of money and as said just starting so found a bunch of archery stuff on clearance to get me started. Carbon Express Wolverine 55-70 $1 each, Bone Collector $1 each, Allen Kronos $1 each and some Mossy Oaks at $1.50 each. So if they break or take off on me, no worries.


They will shoot just fine. Shoot what you can afford and smile..at least your shooting


----------



## Abritt87 (Jun 26, 2018)

In the same boat as this guy but I have a guide deal with carbon express. Any good experience with their budget arrows? If so, which ones? Thanks guys


----------



## richang (Oct 4, 2016)

My friends are shooting Avalon TEC ONE, I heard good comments from them, not as consistent as Carbon one, but its cheap.


----------



## Coati_Kid (Feb 15, 2019)

Can't go wrong with big bag targets. Cheap, stable, and durable. Not so transportable though


----------



## SilicaGhost (Aug 16, 2018)

Not sure how cheap is cheap, but I've had great luck with Victory VAP V6 arrows. Great for outdoors and I shoot them inside too (even though everyone else looks at me funny for shooting micro diameter arrows at a Vegas 3 spot).


----------



## Peacemakr45 (Feb 18, 2019)

If you don't mind odd numbers check Ebay. I've purchased 4 or 5 (almost) dozens of arrows from there for pennies on the dollar. Most of them were either X7 eclipses or X7 cobalts. I'm actually refletching 1/2 doz of the Cobalts which I got in a 23 arrow lot for 30 bucks and 10 bucks shipping.


----------



## Idahoelk12 (Jul 2, 2018)

Gold tip


----------



## lskywalker918 (Apr 3, 2018)

i like victory sport and gold tip warrior.


----------



## Dan2804 (Feb 4, 2019)

Super club carbon impact arrows is a great value. I’m fairly happy with them.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

taltexan said:


> Just starting out and looking for something to use that doesn’t break the bank. Thanks


Answer a couple of questions , might help us make recommendations.
1. Draw Length
2. Draw Weight
3. Indoor / Outdoor target shooting or (both)


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

gimmeryce said:


> This is what my local shop recommended, and I really like them! But I'm new, and was expecting something a little more economical than about $9 each (which may not be much to most people, but a bit of a shock to a newbie)...
> *shrug*


Wow! lancaster sells those shafts for under five. Granted it's no tip, nock, or fletching, but I would think those arrows should be around $7 made to order if you are buying a dozen. If they spent time with you tuning the right arrow length, then $9 is fine.


----------



## SteelBuckeye (Jan 15, 2019)

The problem with cheap arrows is that they fly like you are throwing chickens. I started with $4 complete Easton Genesis arrows. They were absolute garbage. I upgraded to $8 Black Eagle Vintage and they are 1000x better.


----------



## Bigsky9700 (Oct 12, 2018)

Cabela's brand work fine and don't break the bank


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

SteelBuckeye said:


> The problem with cheap arrows is that they fly like you are throwing chickens. I started with $4 complete Easton Genesis arrows. They were absolute garbage. I upgraded to $8 Black Eagle Vintage and they are 1000x better.


I shoot Genesis arrows out of 36# bow and they fly fine. I won the barebow division in my shops 3-d shoot last weekend with them. I kind of want to refletch them with feathers, and add sharper point because I think they may bounce off dense targets, but they are working so I keep shooting them.


----------



## Sportsman88 (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm getting used to the cost of arrows as well but rifle rounds cost $1.25 up so if I shoot a $9 arrow 9 times I'm ahead. All relative. Yes, I do need to shoot my bow more often to gain and maintain proficiency.


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

Another thing to consider in the arrow cost vs quality department is how well they last. A cheap arrow might cost less but if you break them then that sucks. I have gone the heavy micro arrow route (VAP or Gold tip Pierce) and fit them with inserts and collars and pin nocks and then the odds of breaking them is very small. A dozen arrows should last you a long time even though they cost a bit more. 

My experience is the $7-10 arrows end up breaking one or two a week... That's expensive for "cheaper" arrows. and if you robin hood or group shots then you're going to go through more than that once you get better at shooting. I cringed at $10 per arrow at first, because it wasn't long before they were breaking on each other, and while you can shoot one per spot that's boring... Soooo I decided to spend a bit more on tougher arrows that last and last...As long as you don't lose them... 

That's another view on how to save money on arrows.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Maximal Cabon Edge 6.2 is pretty cheap and what I've heard, pretty good also.


----------



## Forium (Feb 10, 2012)

Victory VAPs get you a small diameter arrow for pretty cheap for outdoor, any aluminum arrows at the max. diameter for your competition of choice should fine for indoor


----------



## elgoog (Dec 25, 2017)

Gold Tip Warriors are good to start off. I bought my first 6 from a local archery shop for $45 made up and I still have them after a bunch of rookie archer mistakes (walls, wood frames, rang one off a metal frame once too)

I'm building my own arrows now and really got into the Victory line as I'm moving to either micro or fatter shafts.


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Depending on your budget. Not sure what you consider cheapest. Beman ICS Hunter classic or Precision Hunters are decent for overall use. Utilize decent components that are easy to get inexpensively. Overall, Wont break the bank. Cost about $8-10 each built. If you want to spend a couple bucks more. I've been using the Easton Hyperspeed PRO. Awesome all around arrow/3D/Target. Local shop built some for me $12/ea. Plus these are all made in USA.


----------



## SoddenSlimeball (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm shooting Skylon Brixxons which are rebranded Avalon Tec Ones. Since the Tec Ones are being replaced, they are on clearance for about $45 for a dozen arrows with ±0.001in tolerances. In my opinion they are the best bang for your buck right now considering VAP V1s which are the VAPs with ±0.001in tolerance are $160 per dozen.


----------



## Ten High (Sep 23, 2007)

Heres a good one I use:
Victory VForce Sport arrow, comes "fully assembled" in a three pack, "ready to shoot."
Also, Easton Tribute XX75 (aluminum) 
neither very expensive as it goes.


----------

